# injector resistor



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

hello all.. i just got a set of toyota mr2 injectors.. i am told i need to install an inector resistor.. i looked on e bay honda puts them in theyr cars and can be purchased very cheep.. the only question i have is how in tha hell do you hook that thing up.. any help would be appreciated


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

You will need to solder then inline on the negative side of the injector harness. I suck at soldering so I had a friend do the actual soldering, thanks David!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

how many of thoes lil boxes do i need just one ?


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

All you need is (1) resistor per injector. We run ballast resistors for the MSD 72 lb/hr injectors. Here is what we use:

http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/balresformsd.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

thanks much


----------

